# AMD considerations?



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Bought an 1100T for my new build to replace my older E8500 machine. I needed the active threads for rendering, but didn't want the Intel mark-up.

I had NO issues OCing my E8500 to 4.1Ghz on air with a Zalman cooler. Load temps were in the high 40's-low 50's in Prime.

If I so much as touch the FSB on this 1100T, I get instant BSOD and BIOS reset. Did I get a bum chip or am I just doing it wrong Vs the Intel chip? What do I need to do BEFORE I start mucking about with AMD (set PCI to 100, killed overdrive, did something with RAM I forgot..lol)?

System specs are in the drop-down (RAM is 4x2Gb), idle temps are ~23-25c with a Zalman CNPS9900Max...plenty of headroom there.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

I've haven't used a 6-core Phenom yet so I'm on somewhat uncertain ground. However, with most AMD's you can only boost the fsp by a few ticks (20MHz is usually maximum) before the RAM timing gets out of joint. 

Are you boosting the clock multiplier?


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Haven't touched multi yet, just bumped FSB a tiny bit to try and get a feel for how it'd go. Not so well, as it turned out. Could probably drop multi a notch and start again. Perhaps it just wants a vCore bump right out the gates?

Watched some YouTube videos, process seems about the same as for Intel chips, but this thing just doesn't seem to want me fiddling with it. Rather annoying as, again, temps are really nice and low and just beg for more speed.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

The 1100T is a black edition so ther's no need to raise the FSB unless your going for maximum overclock. You simply raise the cpu's multiplier. Don't go too high though at first. My 955 multiplier stock is 16 so I raised it to 19 withouth having to touch the cpu's voltage. If you go too high without raising the voltage it will be unstable.


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Ok, easy enough then. Just gotta remember all the stuff I did before I started last time, weed out what wasn't needed, and just play with multi a bit. Can't remember what to turn off in order to not bugger RAM, but I'll figure it out again. Would like to see this thing at 4ghz+, but I'll take what I can get stable.

With the E8500, I started with FSB, then adjusted multi and/or vCore. Mebbe I just got lucky. lol

Thank you for the reply!


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

I had my X4 955 at 4ghz and it was stable, but with the stock heatsink the temp under full load was too high for my liking. It was still a bit below the max, but I like to keep below 55c under full load. I'm at 3.8ghz now with my vcore below the max of 1.4. Mines at 1.35 and very stable.


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Agree on heat load, running the monster Zalman cooler. See what I can "cook" up later.


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Fiddled with it a bit yesterday with mixed success. Will need to keep at it.

Found a good thread on Overclock, fairly recent, of a guy working through an OC. Helped a ton considering he started with mostly the same HW as I.


----------

